# +++ Special Treat - Race Face und Rocky Mountain 2005 ab sofort online +++



## Phil Claus (31. August 2004)

+++ Special Treat - Race Face und Rocky Mountain 2005 ab sofort online +++

Ab sofort sind die 2005 Neuheiten von Race Face Performance Products und Rocky Mountain Bicycles exklusiv auf unserer Homepage www.bikeaction.de online. Ich freue mich, den Besucher des Forums den weltweit ersten Blick auf unsere Neuheiten gewähren zu können. In Natura sind die Rocky Mountain Bicycles und Race Face Performance Products auf der Eurobike Halle B4, Stand 300/400 (direkt am Osteingang zu begutachten). 

Enjoy,


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2004)

Hallo!
Hab mich gerade in die neue Evolve XC Kurbel und den Vorbau verliebt   
Wann sind die Teile lieferbar?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (31. August 2004)

Herzlichen Dank für diese "privilegierten" Informationen!


----------



## Osti (31. August 2004)

Das RMX Canuck ist ja mal endgeil!

Ich hoffe, dass das Gewicht des Switch SL mit 4,31kg nur ein Fehler bzw. Copy&Paste von den "normalen" Switch's ist.....

Très chic!

Osti


----------



## Marc T. (31. August 2004)

Hey,

ja ist ein Fehler, in der allgemeinen Beschreibung stehts richtig: 3,59kg

Gruss Marc


----------



## blaubaer (31. August 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

und dies jetzt schon im august 

wenn mann sich wieder was neues bestellt darf mann ein 1/2 - 3/4 jahr warten   

hätte am liebsten nicht nach den neuen Switch    gesucht ..............


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. August 2004)

Das ETS-X Nitrous sieht recht hübsch aus. Gibt es bei diesem Modelle bis auf die Lackierung sonst noch etwas besonderes?


----------



## Volkspunk (31. August 2004)

sehr schön


----------



## DantexXx (31. August 2004)

die lackierung vom flow is sehr schick,viel besser als die vom letzten jahr


----------



## XC_Freund (31. August 2004)

Der neue Deus Vorbau ist ja wohl die Schweinerei, wenn ich den am Samstag in echt sehe muss ich schwer an mir halten ihn nicht mitzunehmen.


----------



## All-Mountain (1. September 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Das ETS-X Nitrous sieht recht hübsch aus. Gibt es bei diesem Modelle bis auf die Lackierung sonst noch etwas besonderes?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Ist ja auch ein kleiner Preisunterschied zum "normalen" ETSX. 

Zahlt man da nur für's Design?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HoHo (3. September 2004)

Das Element ist ja sehr geil.....

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2005_RMB_SE_Retro550.jpg




HoHo

Sollte ich doch noch ein Bike mit Schaltung haben.....?


----------



## derschotte (3. September 2004)

diese lackierung... ein traum...

hoffentlich steht das so morgen auf der eurobike *sabber*


----------



## blaubaer (3. September 2004)

derschotte schrieb:
			
		

> diese lackierung... ein traum...
> 
> hoffentlich steht das so morgen auf der eurobike *sabber*




aber schon fast zu schade zum fahren   
wenn ich meinen RMX Wade Simmons anschaue wie der innert einem 1/2 jahr gelitten hat   , farblich schön glänzend nicht mehr so hinzubekommen wie er am anfang aussah


----------



## All-Mountain (4. September 2004)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> aber schon fast zu schade zum fahren



Das ist echt ein Problem bei den schönen Rocky Ramen. Eigentlich müßte man sich immer zwei kaufen: einen zum fahren und einen zum an die Wand hängen...  
Auch ne Art wie man sein Geld anlegen könnte  

Tom


----------



## Schorscherl (9. September 2004)

woah... ein traum des Rmx Canuck

habs mir gleich mal bestellt........
jan-febr. liefertermin!


----------



## blaubaer (17. November 2004)

inzwischen sind auch bei www.bikes.com die 2005 modelle online



aber irgenwie schon fast peinlich was beim RMX R1 passiert ist   
mann muss zwar etwas genauer hinschauen dass mann`s sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (17. November 2004)

will auch ein RMX   aber in flammendesign wie das legendäre RM9


----------

